

Write for Code Quarterly (Peter Seibel's new "Hackademic Journal") - mnemonik
http://www.codequarterly.com/write.html

======
msie
Webform still won't let me submit. Did I fail a test?

~~~
gigamonkey
Did you enter an email address? (And possibly leave the field after you've
entered it?)

------
mapleoin
I wonder if this could've garnered any interest at all if it wasn't for Peter
Seibel's name attached to it. I don't mean just the hn submission, the website
itself.

~~~
greenlblue
I don't know who Peter Seibel is and this sounds like a pretty good idea to
me.

------
zitterbewegung
No offense but what advantage does this have compared to phrack other than
being more formal?

~~~
ramchip
Phrack is about hacking in the cracking, reverse engineering, finding exploits
meaning of the word. Code Quarterly is apparently about hacking in the Hacker
News sense: have a quick look at the "types of article" list. They mention
history, book reviews, interviews, etc.

They look very different to me...

